
[MIT Lecture] Connections between physics and deep learning - sdebrule
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MdSE-N0bxs&feature=share
======
throwaway000002
Thanks for sharing this lecture by Max Tegmark.

He comments on the video linking to two papers on arXiv which relate to the
material in the lecture:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1608.08225](https://arxiv.org/abs/1608.08225) and
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1606.06737﻿](https://arxiv.org/abs/1606.06737﻿)

